# i'm trying homemade laundry soap



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i am using a fels naptha, washing soda and borax recipe i got from this site a while back. the regular price of wisk is $5.49 for 3.12 quarts and i do a lot of laundry. the cost for 2 gallons of this homemade lemony snot-like soap is less than $1. that is quite a difference! maybe i will do the nicer stuff in store-bought detergent, but i think the work clothes, jeans and such can be washed in the homebrew.

time will tell how well it works...


----------



## jynxt (Apr 5, 2004)

I like the homemade laundry soap. I have a hard time finding the fels naptha though and have substituted zote for it in a pinch. I used hydrogen peroxide in all of our whites with it though because it just didn't seem to brighten them at all and I hate the bleach smell. On lazy days I just shredded the soap with the grater and added the washing soda and borax... mixed it up and used about half of a 1/4 cup scoop. I hope it works well for you too!


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

Meloc, I use the same recipe. I have used bars of plain Ivory soap when I couldn't find Fels Naptha. 
I admit that since we moved a year ago I haven't mixed up homemade laundry soap. I've been thinking about getting back into this habit. I found that it did clean our laundry fairly well. I did use extra Borax in the loads of heavily soiled work clothes. Sometimes I pre-treated with Spray and Wash. Wish I could find a good homemade pre-treatment recipe.

prairiegirl


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I really want to try this since I will doing grey water in gardens, but what is and where do you find washing soda? I am a Borax addict, so that is no problem. Thanks.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i don't think fels naptha is recommended for grey water gardening. i am only using it because all of my homemade soap is superfatted and i don't want excess oils stinking up my clothes...again. i tried using homemade soap by itself once and i got batch of smelly clothes after the oils turned rancid in my dresser.

i will probably make a batch of 0% lye discount or even -1% or -2% (lye heavy) soap for washing clothes with borax and washing soda. i don't think a small amount of excess lye will hurt anything in the wash. i think a homemade soap used to make the laundry soap would be better for the garden than fels naptha.


----------



## Mysticdream44 (Dec 29, 2004)

I use what ever bar soap I have on hand to make homemade detergent, and it always did fine. My DH is a cable installer and sometimes he has to crawl under houses in crawlspaces that have mud and the like, and his shirts and pants are super dirty, so I wash in hot water, add my homemade detergent and a 1/2 C. of ammonia. They come out super clean and you don't smell the ammonia on them at all.


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

Another homemade soap aficionado chiming in -- I love the stuff, I use Fels Naptha sometimes but have also used Ivory. Why Ivory? My son had to do a soap carving for cub scouts and I refused to waste the shavings! It worked fine. I never have a problem with clothes getting clean.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

So Ivory soap works as well as Fels Naptha? 

I've only found Fels Naptha and washing soda at one store here - one of the most expensive (altho the soap wasn't all that expensive), and Ivory is everywhere, pretty inexpensive.......

~Falcon


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

Meloc, you just answered a questions I had about using homemade soaps. I was wondering about the oils. I will learn from your experience.LOL Thanks!

I use Arm and Hammer Washing Soda. I can only find it in some grocery stores in the laundry isle (ok, someone please help me - I'm drawing a blank - how do you spell isle? - can't find spell check now) always on the top shelf.

prairiegirl


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

Yep, use Ivory. It works fine. You may have to use a little more, that's all, and it may not "set up" as thickly in the bucket. Use any kind of soap, actually. You could just save up all your family's bath soap slivers. I've used several different kinds. I just wouldn't use any of those clear glycerine soaps.


----------



## roncarla (Oct 17, 2002)

Fel Naptha is easily found online on Dial Corporation's website. It is 12 bars for $15 plus about $6.82 shipping.

I have been making this type of soap for 5 years and use it exclusively.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Can someone show the link to the recipe for homemade laundry soap?


----------



## BAmaBubba (May 10, 2007)

You can also get laundry soda from Lehman's. I'm thinking of trying the homemade detergent as well. Care to repost the recipe for me? Please?

Thanks!
Brandon


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i am sorry that i cannot credit the poster who posted this recipe. i didn't save their name in the text document.


*1/2 bar grated fels naptha soap
3/4 c. washing soda
3/4 c. borax*
*put 3 pints water in a large pot, add the grated soap, stir to dissolve over med. high heat, remove from heat add the soda and borax, stir to dissolve, in large 2 gallon pail or bucket, add 1 Qt. hot tap water, add the soap mixture, fill to top with cold water, will thicken as it fills. let cure 24 hours prior to using, I use aprox. 2/3 cup per load, good luck.*


i seem to need a bit more than 2/3 of a cup for my laundry...your milage may vary, lol.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Does this work in a front loader? I used to use it all the time with my other washer. Now I have a front loader and it recommends powder and I only use about a 1/4 cup or less and it works fine. I know this can be made into a powder but I haven't had much luck with it that way.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

roncarla said:


> Fel Naptha is easily found online on Dial Corporation's website. It is 12 bars for $15 plus about $6.82 shipping.


Let's round that price up to a total of roughly $22 (closer to $24 with the rise in postage this week) - about $2 per bar of Fels Naptha. Ivory soap is a good deal less than that in these parts - I can get four bars for less than five dollars. If I'm trying to save money but not compromise quality overly much, then the Ivory would be a much wiser choice if it works as well. :shrug: 

Now I have to see if any other grocers around here sell the washing soda. 20 Mule Team can be found anywhere, so that's a non-issue.

~Falcon


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i paid less than a dollar for fels naptha at my local grocery store.


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

I tried this years ago and it just did not get our clothes clean enough to suit me. Am I just too picky or did I do something wrong? Is it getting your whites white and the oil/dirt stains out of jeans?


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

Can it be left as a concentrate, by adding less water?


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

For those who's homemade laundry detergent aren't getting their clothes clean enough, you have to adjust both the recipe and the amount you use, depending on your water. It's really how your water interacts with your detergent.

Increase the borax first and see how it works, If it's still not to your liking, add a little more detergent to your washer. If it's still not to you liking, increase the borax some more.

It might help to understand what each item does. 
The Fels Naptha really does work best because it is formulated for cleaning clothes (that was it's original purpose). It's a harder soap and not as fatted as others, but you can use others in a pinch, but won't have quite the same effect.

The borax is a soap "booster". It is what makes the soap work harder and more efficient.

The laundry soda is a stabilizer for the mixture (keeps the PH at the proper level for better cleaning) and also acts to remove odors.​
Also, for those who may not know, you can keep you laundry 100% natural:
To brighten whites, rather than using bleach, use hydrogen peroxide (about 1 cup). 

The best fabric softener in the world is plain old vinegar! About 1/2 cup in rinse water will whiten and soften and, I _promise_, your clothes will absolutely not have any vinegar smell. This stuff is kind of like magic!​


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

Also, though I commented you could use Ivory or another kind of soap, I might point out that the Fels-Naptha soap bars are bigger. A standard bar of Ivory is about 2/3 the size of FN. If you have to use more Ivory (or other soap) to get the same effect, the price savings of using the other soap may be "a wash."  

I generally use FN unless I have a compelling reason to use another kind - can't find it when I need it, happen to have a creative soap-carving kid, etc.


----------



## lgslgs (May 30, 2005)

I just use lemon scented ammonia instead of detergent - about 3/4 cup for a big or very heavily soiled load. If we had dress clothes around here we could use quite a bit less per load, but everything we've got is farmyard wear. 

56 ounces cost $1.24. I could get a bigger container of the non-lemon for at least 20% lower cost - but the lemon scent is my one big splurge.

If I need a brightener I add a dab a vinegar to the rinse water.

Lynda


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm curious, does ammonia effect a septic system? I know that bleach is bad for it, but have never seen ammonia addressed.


----------



## HomesteadBaker (Feb 8, 2006)

Does this homemade laundry soap work well in strictly cold water washing?? I have been wanting to make some,but didn't know about the cold water question..... 

Kitty


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

Ammonia probably occurs naturally in a septic system.What does urine turn into if it sits?I don't know the effect of adding more though.


----------



## nodak3 (Feb 5, 2003)

Also, you really have to consider your water. Some places homemade was fine for us, others it lead to a gradual buildup of dinginess.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

Marchwind said:


> Does this work in a front loader? I used to use it all the time with my other washer. Now I have a front loader and it recommends powder and I only use about a 1/4 cup or less and it works fine. I know this can be made into a powder but I haven't had much luck with it that way.


I've been using it in my front loader, but mine allows for both liquid and powder. I find powder doesn't dissolve very well in our water (same thing in the dishwasher), so I make the liquid form, using soap I have made myself that is not superfatted. I use vinegar in the rinse also.
Dawn


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

Another note on the vinegar.......
I've used as much as 1 cup per load for my DH smelly, sweaty, dusty, grimy work clothes. This is in the hot summer months when he really works up a sweat. I hang the clothes out on the line to dry and they smell fresh. The extra vinegar doesn't leave any lingering smells at all.
This has been my experience.

Gotta love vinegar!

prairiegirl


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

UPDATE - I ordered a bar of fels naptha on line and tried Meloc's recipe in my front loader machine and got MUCH better results than when I had attempted it before. I also used the bar as a stain treatment like the wrapper said - it works better than SHOUT or spray and wash

I then asked my local grocer to order me a case of bars. There are 24 bars in the case and my cost was 20.76, or 87Â¢ per bar. I had to pay no shipping because the store brought it in rather than me ordering it.


----------



## tucker303 (Jul 18, 2006)

chickenista said:


> I really want to try this since I will doing grey water in gardens, but what is and where do you find washing soda? I am a Borax addict, so that is no problem. Thanks.


The recent issue of Mother Earth News has a "recipe" for a bug spray using Fels. Makes me think too that it may overdose plants. But then again...what the heck do I know! :shrug:


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i increased the amount i use and i think it really helped. my water has lots of iron and i think i needed to use more. even if you have to use twice as much, it is still only half as expensive as wisk...or even better. i think my crude figures for the cost was less than a dollar for 2 gallons. 

i used it with bleach on white towels and it did great. i was sceptical of using it with ammonia due to a possible reaction, but the ammonia bottle said ammonia could be used with regular detergent, so i figured what the heck? i just cleared out of the laundry room when i tried using it with ammonia, lol. i wanted to do a load of really dirty work pants with the ammonia and homemade soap to see if it was better than the soap alone. i think that was the ticket for really dirty clothes. what i really like about this stuff is that i think it rinses away better than wisk.

so i guess i will use the homemade mix and occassionally use ammonia...maybe once every third load. ammonia is cheap too.

i just wanted to repeat that i got this recipe on here from another poster...i just don't remember who it was. thanks annoymous poster!

i wish i had a front loader. i bet this homemade stuff works great in one.


----------



## SherrieT (Aug 15, 2004)

I found the fels for 1.39 at our local little store but no washing soda. When I go to "the big city" next time I will check there. Can't wait to try this.

Is there any substitute for the washing soda???

Sherrie


----------



## River Rest (Aug 23, 2005)

SherrieT said:


> I found the fels for 1.39 at our local little store but no washing soda. When I go to "the big city" next time I will check there. Can't wait to try this.
> 
> Is there any substitute for the washing soda???
> 
> Sherrie


My local grocery stores don't carry washing soda either. You can find washing soda (sodium carbonate) at a pool/hot tub supply store. I think they call it PH Balancer. Now if I could find the Fels Naptha! I've been buying Dri-Pak Soap Flakes online. It works pretty good & it's already grated, but I'd like to try the Fels Naptha.


----------



## Jyllie63 (Dec 30, 2004)

Does anyone have a recipe for homemade dishwasher detergent. I found one online, but it did a terrible job at getting my dishes clean. I think I used the Borax and washing soda and vinegar as the rinsing agent. I just ran out of my homemade detergent (washer) so I was glad to see the recipe again  Thanks!


----------



## Wildcrofthollow (Apr 20, 2005)

Hmmm,

I have read this thread with some interest. We have been using homemade laundry soap for about a year now. The recipe, which I got off of this site back then was:

One 4 1/2 oz. bar Fels Naptha or Ivory soap
1 cup borax
1 cup Arm and Hammer washing soda

Finely grate bar of soap into a lg. bowl
add borax and washing soda, mix thoroughly.
One batch fits into a Qt. canning Jar.

Use 1-2 Tablespoons per load of Laundry

Can use 1/4 cup vinegar in rinse cycle.

We have been using this for a year now and are very pleased. It gets all our clothes clean, and believe me we can get pretty dirty. I usually wear my jeans for several days before they go in the laundry. The recipe posted seems like a good bit of work to me and I would be loathe to give up what we are using, it is so easy, quick, and effective.


----------



## River Rest (Aug 23, 2005)

I finally found Fels Naptha at a local merchantile & bought a few bars. I'm a little concerned about the ingredients.

"Cleaners, soil & stain removers, chelating agents,colorants,perfume." Doesn't say it's biodegradable.

Sounds like some harsh stuff. Is this safe for us & the environment? How is using this any different than commercial detergents? Other than it's cheaper to make.

I've been using Dri-Pak Pure Soap Flakes to make my laundry soap. It's very gentle, odorless & biodegradable.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I used homemade soap for yrs with cold water but my husband is sure that it clogged our pipe from the house to the septic. This happened twice and he showed me the stuff and it did look like the soap. I quit using it b/c of this. I just wanted you to know this as I'm not big on plumbing problems!


----------



## Niki (Apr 9, 2006)

Karen said:


> The best fabric softener in the world is plain old vinegar! About 1/2 cup in rinse water will whiten and soften and, I _promise_, your clothes will absolutely not have any vinegar smell. This stuff is kind of like magic![/INDENT]


I agree! I put the vinegar in my downy ball


----------



## Niki (Apr 9, 2006)

Wildcrofthollow said:


> Hmmm,
> 
> I have read this thread with some interest. We have been using homemade laundry soap for about a year now. The recipe, which I got off of this site back then was:
> 
> ...


This is the recipe I use, too. I would love to hear some comments of those who have used both the liquid and dry recipes to see which they prefer.


----------



## LUV My Fish (May 20, 2007)

Is there a recipe I can use in cold water only? My hot water pipe went bad and I don't want to fork over the money to have someone fix it. (copper pipes) I am lucky to have a very good washer and have been using cold water for years and still get great whites with ERA. Only 9.95 for 300 oz. but want to start using something homemade and enviromently friendly.


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

RockyGlen said:


> I tried this years ago and it just did not get our clothes clean enough to suit me. Am I just too picky or did I do something wrong? Is it getting your whites white and the oil/dirt stains out of jeans?


See that is the problem I seem to be having after almost a year of making homemade soap. It doesn't seem to be getting the whites very clean, even if I add blueing to help whiten. I use the dry equalivent of this soap:
1 bar of Fels Naptha
1 cup washing soda
1 cup borax
1 cup Oxyclean
I use about a 1/3 of a cup when I wash with a vinegar rinse. Is there something else I can use to help clean. If it isn't getting the whites clean, it sure isn't getting the colors done.
(OH,DEAR LORD! I need a hobby!)
MrsFarmerWilly


----------



## Niki (Apr 9, 2006)

We use a small amount of bleach with our whites just as we did with store-bought laundry detergent and with any "stains", we use a little elbow grease and a 2nd bar of Fels Naptha before laundering. This is just how I have always done it regardless of whether it was my home made soap or purchased detergent and I don't see a difference in how clean it gets, but there is a huge difference in the amt used and the cost. I do use more than the recipe calls for though. I just can't imagine a couple of tablespoonfuls being enough with a washer full of water. :shrug:


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

I found washing soda at our local grocery store, but can't locate any Fels Napa soap. I'm also concerned about any negative environmental impact from the Fels Napa. We have a grey water line running from the washing machine out to a drainage ditch, not currently watering any plants with it intentionally, though I'm sure it's helping a few weeds


----------



## River Rest (Aug 23, 2005)

farmergirl said:


> I found washing soda at our local grocery store, but can't locate any Fels Napa soap. I'm also concerned about any negative environmental impact from the Fels Napa. We have a grey water line running from the washing machine out to a drainage ditch, not currently watering any plants with it intentionally, though I'm sure it's helping a few weeds


I'm also concerned about the effect the Fels Naptha might have on the environment. I just recently found & bought some. But after reading the ingredients I went back to using Dri-Pak Soap Flakes 

Does anyone know if the Fels Naptha is safe? I saw in MEN a recipe for an insecticidal soap using Fels Naptha.


----------



## Lizzieag (Jul 9, 2007)

I have found washing soda at a local pool supply company. I got 50 pounds for $22. I am able to substitute 1/2 of my regular dishwasher detergent with straight washing soda (also known as soda ash) with good results.

I have found that the Fels Naptha is much better than the Ivory for getting clothing clean. I now use the FN as a stain remover. I keep a bar in a pint mason jar half full of water. That way one end is "gooey" and easier to rub on stains. FN has even taken out old, run through the dryer, stains! I am pretty impressed.

This doesn't seem to dissolve well in cold water. I like the idea of keeping it in a powder form, but that only seems to work if I am washing with hot water. So I make the liquid version, although I only use half the amount of water so that mine is super concentrated. I make up the other half of the water with ammonia since we have really dirty work clothing.

I have two children in cloth diapers and use this for washing diapers as well. Although instead of ammonia, I use vinegar. Diapers have enough urine ammonia and the vinegar helps remove that.

I haven't had any problems with white, but then again we really don't have that many. Socks are the only thing that we have white and they even have grey bottoms. For my husband's works cloths, two little kids, and my outdoor gardening and goat herding stuff, white just doesn't seem to be the best choice. Over the years we have gradually removed most white from our clothing. I buy all dark underwear and either black or nude colored bras. You know white is just not a flattering color for these items. Everyone looks better in black! Plus no matter how old black underwear are, they never have a "granny panty" look. White teeshirts always end up with ketchup on them, so why bother fighting it?


----------



## Niki (Apr 9, 2006)

Lizzieag said:


> This doesn't seem to dissolve well in cold water. I like the idea of keeping it in a powder form, but that only seems to work if I am washing with hot water. So I make the liquid version, although I only use half the amount of water so that mine is super concentrated. I make up the other half of the water with ammonia since we have really dirty work clothing.


How finely are you grating your Fels Naptha? I use the smallest size on my box grater, put it in the washer as it is filling up (before putting in the clothes) and don't have a problem with it dissolving. I am wondering if you might be grating it too big?

Oh, and thanks for those other suggestions. I may have to try that gooey FN in the mason jar idea!


----------



## sunnygrl (Sep 27, 2006)

MELOC said:


> i am only using it because all of my homemade soap is superfatted and i don't want excess oils stinking up my clothes...again. i tried using homemade soap by itself once and i got batch of smelly clothes after the oils turned rancid in my dresser.


use a laundry sour in your rinse to get rid of this... vinegar works,..
or citric acid (which i've never used, i find other uses for that  )


----------

